# Two awesome new tanks



## VandaL (2/1/15)

Just when I thought I had the baddest  on the playground two more insane tanks come out, looks like drippers are going to be old news soon with the way these are progressing.

First up we have the Goblin RTA by UD





*http://www.indianvapers.com/2015-01-02/youde-goblin-rta*
*With 3ml juice capacity, the Goblin is less than 50mm in size (without the drip tip) including the 510 connector. That's an amazing compact size for any RTA that vapers would love to carry screwed on their vaping devices!*

*Pros and Cons*
The Goblin is being visioned as the Orchid killer and definitely it looks to be promising with it's bigger airflow holes. Also, looks like this RTA will have an airflow control ring in order to control the airflow to the coil. However, we all know the juice leaking problems with the Orchid RTA. Goblin has bigger airflow holes, will there be bigger juice leaking problems?



Then we have the Project Sub-Ohm SilverPlay RTA by VaporDNA









*Functionality* - In order to create a cloud chasing RTA with amazing flavor production, we decided to utilize a dual coil platform with the center post been split for ease of build. The center post has also been raised ever so slightly to shorten the distance to the top of the chimney, to increase flavor and vapor production. The FOUR juice channels, and FOUR airflow holes are widened to the extreme to allow more air to juice ratio, to make sure you are getting sufficient air and juice delivery when you vape each and every time. Top chimney is now widened to a gigantic 6mm in diameter compares to standard 4mm chimney, to produce more intense and satisfying vapor. We also designed a revolutionary dual to quad, quad to dual airflow system. This unique airflow system allows air to come in through the bottom of the base, also from both directions of the negative posts holes. When all FOUR airflow holes are open, you are in cloud chasing mode; when you choose to close off the two side airflow holes, leaving just the two main airflow holes open, you are in flavor chasing mode. This way you have the ability to adjust airflow holes in pairs, giving you the desired draw with simple twist of the AFC ring.

*Affordability* - When we started this project back in April of 2013, we wanted to create a sub $40 RTA but features dual coil deck, cloud chasing and flavor chasing RTA that is extremely well made. Eight month later, we got it!

*Compatibility* - SilverPlay™ is not just a RTA, it's a foundation, a start to an ecosystem. SilvePlay™ RTA is compatible with 90% of the Kayfun, Russian Accessories on the market, some accessories will fit on SilverPlay™ by simply changing the cloud chasing 6mm top chimney to a standard 4mm top chimney.

Product Features:

Made from 304 Stainless Steel Construction
22mm in diameter to fit most of your mod flush
Even with such sophisticated internal design, the SilverPlay™ can still hold a outstanding 3ml of E-Juice
Top THREE layer heat fins are installed to cool down some of the hottest vape
Pyrex glass / Stainless Steel Barrel construction to give you that peak window to look at your juice level as well as to serve as a protection to the pyrex glass
Chimney is a two piece design, top chimney opening is 6mm in diameter to increase cloud and flavor production
Due to the incredible air vacuum system we put in place, the SilverPlay is leak resistant. From our testing, the SilverPlay has not leaked at all!
Base is a FOUR post design with split center post for ease of build. Center posts are raised slightly get the vapor closer to the chimney top, results in amazing flavor and vapor production
FOUR deep juice channels total to give you sufficient juice delivery
FOUR airflow holes, two main airflow holes hits the coils from underneath, two negative airflow holes to hit the coils from the back
When FOUR airflow holes are open, you are in cloud chasing mode; when two negative airflow holes are blocked off, you are in flavor chasing mode. Two main airflow holes can also be adjustable while the two negative airflow holes are turned off
Adjustable airflow control ring is used for ease of controlling your airflow
Negative Posts are milled to the deck for rigidity and maximum conductivity
Adjustable Copper 510 connection to ensure perfect fit on most mods and to increase conductivity
Beautiful SilverPlay™ Logo is engraved on the bottom ring
Signature Project Sub-Ohm™ Logo is engraved on the barrel of the RTA
Precisely Engraved with sophisticated Roman Numeral as the serial number to give you that extreme personal touch!
Comes with signature Project Sub-Ohm Packaging. Elegant and Presentable!
100% Designed, Engineered, Developed solely by Project Sub-Ohm™!
http://www.vapordna.com/Project-Sub-Ohm-SilverPlay-RTA-Atomizer-p/svpy01.htm

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/1/15)

Both looks really good. Orchid killer more so. Can't wait to see some reviews from members

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

They do indeed look good. I'm definitely interested in the goblin.


----------



## Marzuq (2/1/15)

Riddle said:


> They do indeed look good. I'm definitely interested in the goblin.



That makes 2 of us


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> That makes 2 of us



I think it could maybe even be better than the Lemo. Those airflow slots look perfect. But I suppose it could also be not as great. One will have to try and see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (2/1/15)

Being a cloud chaser, im more interested in that SilverPlay! It sounds amaze


----------



## Danny (2/1/15)

The silverplay looks cool but without raised airholes on the deck a no go for me, it will leak! The orchid killer looks great but need to see the deck. Seriously exciting stuff coming in the RTA scene, still debating getting the billow at that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (2/1/15)

Group buy @kimbo !!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat (2/1/15)

oh lord, 29 minutes! i guess better to download it /save it.

ja, before i jump...i should hear some second opinions. i think i should make notes/reminders, to scan reddit and ecf every day or so. i wish i could find some way to automate it - sort of automate it. Just bookmarks doesn't work, i never look at them.

vapordna / Project Sub Ohm, they seem to be very busy with R&D.


----------



## Dr Phil (2/1/15)

My my she is sexy


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

Cat said:


> oh lord, 29 minutes! i guess better to download it /save it.
> 
> indianvapers.com ? ohh_kay_. That's more going on there than i'd thought.
> 
> ...



Google alerts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

The goblin looks like a serious tank. Any idea on pricing?


----------



## VandaL (2/1/15)

Arthster said:


> The goblin looks like a serious tank. Any idea on pricing?


$30-$40 from what I read. Gone are the days where u pay $180 for an OK tank like a kayfun. Only a select few waste that sort of cash on tanks. Markets changed drastically. I love it

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Eleaf seems to have "upset" the high priced market quite a bit during the last part of 2014 

I want a goblin....and those RTAs look really awesome too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (3/1/15)

That Goblin seriously looks like it belongs in my camp. I prefer RTAs over RDAs. RTAs for the win!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Dubz said:


> That Goblin seriously looks like it belongs in my camp. I prefer RTAs over RDAs. RTAs for the win!



I'll second that 
RTA FTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/1/15)

100% designed and engineered? seriously? they're going to try and throw that out there? thats an orchid V4 clone from fasttech...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (4/1/15)

@Bender I think we should quit our day jobs and start importing.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> @Bender I think we should quit our day jobs and start importing.....



Yes....you are fired! Now import some RTAs


----------



## Dr Phil (4/1/15)

Lol just as u think u got a good tank this comes. I think it would just be cheaper for me to get a reo at this stage

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

Reo is definitely far cheaper than chasing all the latest tanks/regulated mods

But there is something amazing about opening up the box of a brand new piece of kit and trying it out for the first time.
Chasing the elusive perfect vape - that is part of the addiction I am sure...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Silver said:


> Reo is definitely far cheaper than chasing all the latest tanks/regulated mods
> 
> But there is something amazing about opening up the box of a brand new piece of kit and trying it out for the first time.
> Chasing the elusive perfect vape - that is part of the addiction I am sure...



Couldn't agree more...and I'm sure it's the same feeling getting the first (and subsequent Reos)


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Couldn't agree more...and I'm sure it's the same feeling getting the first (and subsequent Reos)



Indeed it is @free3dom - but what I have found with the Reos is that my excitement has shifted more to the juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Silver said:


> Indeed it is @free3dom - but what I have found with the Reos is that my excitement has shifted more to the juices



That is a great "switch of excitement", a whole new world. I think that is a pretty big feather in the Reo cap...noted


----------



## Jean (11/1/15)

The SilvaPlay would be awesome to try out. But ill stick to my Atomic for now thank you.


----------



## VandaL (11/1/15)




----------



## eviltoy (11/1/15)

I want both

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Daniel (11/1/15)

Dengit so many choices out there .... So little budget ....


----------



## Arthster (11/1/15)

This vaping hobby is a k@k one. As soon as you make up your mind with what you are going to buy next... something else comes out.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## VandaL (12/1/15)

Arthster said:


> This vaping hobby is a k@k one. As soon as you make up your mind with what you are going to buy next... something else comes out.


The biggest shock was the SMOK M50 it's already obsolete, released end of December, most retailers are still waiting for their shipment to arrive but they've already come out with a replacement , the M65. 65w with bluetooth at the same price and form factor as the M50


----------



## free3dom (12/1/15)

VandaL said:


> The biggest shock was the SMOK M50 it's already obsolete, released end of December, most retailers are still waiting for their shipment to arrive but they've already come out with a replacement , the M65. 65w with bluetooth at the same price and form factor as the M50



Not exactly obsolete  Mine will purr on for the rest of the year (at least) just at a slightly lower wattage and without unused battery draining blue tooth 

This has always been the nature of technology and I'd still be using a 8086 (without a co-processor) if I waited for the next big thing 
Iteration happens very fast at the beginning of any new technology and then evens out (somewhat) later on


----------



## Daniel (12/1/15)

That is the nature of the beast yes , patience is key .... my M50 is on order doubt I'll ever need more than 50w now tanks that's another story ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

